# What joint for long box edge?



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

So I need to make a deep four sided box. It will be about 17" x 17" square and about 10" high using 1/2" thick wood. I have used a lock miter router bit before but that gets a little hairy on the router table especially standing the piece up on it's edge (and it only locks two sides).

What other techniques would you use to join the 4 sides? I was thinking of just a regular 45 degree miter with some slots filled in


----------



## SwampRat (Aug 20, 2018)

Box Joint would be pretty easy. Use a dado stack on the table saw and a crosscut sled with a simple jig to get the spacing perfect.


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

I just went through the same issue, and came up with this...

https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f5/how-should-i-cut-box-joint-201930/

I've also used this joint, which I really liked.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

aaronhl said:


> So I need to make a deep four sided box. It will be about 17" x 17" square and about 10" high using 1/2" thick wood. I have used a lock miter router bit before but that gets a little hairy on the router table especially standing the piece up on it's edge (and it only locks two sides).
> 
> What other techniques would you use to join the 4 sides? I was thinking of just a regular 45 degree miter with some slots filled in



I do not understand the problem you are having with this method. Can you give more details. The sizes of the pieces of weed you are working with are very ordinary.



George


----------



## Packard (Jul 27, 2018)

Dowels. A self-centering dowel jig. 3/16" diameter dowels. Glue.

Or if you want to have the dowels as a decorative element, then glue and screw using trim screws. 

After the glue dries, remove a screw, drill to 3/16", insert and glue a dowel, trim. Repeat for all the screws.

Sand and finish. This is probably my choice. It is quick, does not require any special tools, and should be fairly strong.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The "o" key is quite far from the "e" key ....*



GeorgeC said:


> I do not understand the problem you are having with this method. Can you give more details. The sizes of the pieces of *weed* you are working with are very ordinary.
> 
> 
> 
> George


The lock miter joint is a bit tedious to set up, but makes a great joint:


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> The lock miter joint is a bit tedious to set up, but makes a great joint:
> MLCS Woodworking How to Use Lock Miter Router Bits - YouTube


I see what you did there... :vs_laugh:


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

If you already have the lock-miter bit and you’ve used it before, I suggest using it again. 
Of course you could use just simple miters, if done well, it will be fine for a 17” box of 1/2” thick wood.


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guys. Maybe I will try the lock miters again, it's been a few years since I used that joint last and as far as I remember, it was hard to dial in and was chipping a little bit. My router table isnt that great


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

If your router table isn't that great, you might want to just shift gears and work on your router table first. I'm sure this wont be the only time you will need your router table for accuracy. Just a thought.


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Tony B said:


> If your router table isn't that great, you might want to just shift gears and work on your router table first. I'm sure this wont be the only time you will need your router table for accuracy. Just a thought.


Fair point, it's good enough for most things but it seemed like the lock miter was challenging. I will give ti another try someday


----------

